# What should my 7 month old preemie be eating?



## Gabrielle

So Jack was born at 33 weeks due to PPROM, and PTL, and heart declerations.

He weighed 6lbs 6 oz, due to gestational diabetes that wasn't controlled very well. 

He is 7 months tomorrow(5months corrected age) and he's only eating formula through a bottle at this point. 

He weighs 18lbs so i'm not concerned at all about his growth, he's doing wonderful.

I just wondered do any of your preemies eat solids at this point? If not, when did they start?

I've been trying to feed Jack baby cereal, fruits and veggies but he won't eat any of them. He just lets it all turn into liquid. I've tried making it thicker, and thinner and nothing works. I just don't think he gets the concept of it.

Just wanted to see where everyone else was at with this. My other two preemies never had a probelm with it. THanks in advance!:)


----------



## grumpymoo

Have you tried Jack with some finger foods perhaps? Or homemade fruit and veg puree if you don't already as it tastes very different to bought stuff?

Perhaps you could try and feed him when he is fairly hungry, but not too hungry?

I mix breast milk in with any new foods i try Rose on to give it a familiar taste, you can do it with formula too.

I am sure you know all the above anyway!


Good luck:hugs:


----------



## TwoBumps

We started weaning when the boys were nearly 5 months (3 months corrected). I was very lucky as they took to it straight away, however my friend has twins who are 9 months (7 months corrected) and she has been trying to wean them since November without success. She has recently been seen by a dietician who is helping her to get the girls to eat, maybe if Jack doesn't take to it soon you could speak to your GP to see if they can help? x


----------



## Gabrielle

I used homemade fruits and veggies and I guess it's not that he doesnt like it, he just doesn't know how to use his tongue? Not sure exactly, but he is seeing a nurse practictioner and Occupational therapist on the 3rd of March so they will be working with him, I'll just mention that this is going on.

I try to attempt the feeding before he gets too hungry, but sometimes I think he probably isn't quite hungry enough. lol

Thanks for your advice, and suggestions!:)


----------



## hopedance

it's tricky isnt it. they told me to start weaning Sam at 6 months actual age, 3.5 months corrected. I was totally convinced that it was way way too early, and tried to put it off, but he just started trying to steal the food of my plate and drink my drinks, so I just let him play with putting food in his mouth but carried on feeding milk as if he wasn't eating at all. I am quite convinced that when babies are reading to eat they will suddenly show interest in your food and figure out what eating is all about. I'd heard people say that before but I couldn't quite imagine it, but I think they're right. maybe you could try building finger foods into games and play time but not push him to eat it, hopefully then he'd put it in his mouth to explore it (like every other toy - straight into mouth lol). then he might suddenly realise what it's all about. 

is he teething yet? when sam started teething and biting my finger, i'd keep raisins handy i my bag and let him chew on them - but holding one end tight outside his mouth so there was no choking risk. he loved chewing on them they are so sweet! probably not best for his teeth when they arrive, but he definitely connecting chewing with yummyness at that point. i still do that with grapes and cherry tomatoes so he squishes them around and now he is started to actually swallow them which is good. 

i hope some of that helps with ideas to try, but really i think you shouldn't worry too much about weaning until he is corrected 6 months, i'm sure he will let you know as soon as he is ready.


----------



## Laura2919

I weaned the girls early. They were 4 months old. It was a decision I had discussed with my HV and we both felt it was time as the girls were very hungry all the time and with the twins it was hard to be able to control everything whilst having two babies with bottles hanging off you lol. 

We just gave them small amounts of pureed food and breakfasts because they were nice and easy.. 

When they were 7 months old, we introduced lumps and finger food.. We started making them dairylea sandwiches and toast for breakfast. Ready Brekk or Weetabix if it werent toast. 

Twins now have 2 snacks 2 bottles and 3 main meals a day and they are happy with that. In between if they are hungry they have fruit or a biscuit. Depends on what they eat at nursery.


----------



## Foogirl

Bliss gave advice that weaning can take place at actual age rather than corrected. We started giving Abby baby rice at just under 5 months and did that for about a month then moved on to purees. We've weaned quite slowly though. She's only had lumpy / textured stuff for about a month now and we gave her some finger foods a couple of days ago.

However, as with everything, I tend not to go by the "what should's" and go by what I think she is ready for.


----------

